# FS:FT: Manzanita Wood



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi I have some Manzanita Wood for sale that has never been in a Aquarium. Selling for $6 for small pieces and $10 for larger pieces.

There are 11 pieces left will take $70 for all of them.
Also I will trade pieces for a 20 gallon long or anything interesting. Let me know what you have.

$6 Pieces















$10 Pieces

















Pick up in Surrey HWY 10 and 152nd area.

Thanks for looking
Chris


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

Would help if you put something next to them for scale.


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

liquid_krystale said:


> Would help if you put something next to them for scale.


Yes it would help a lot . Most pieces are in the 22" inch plus range. I could measure what ever piece people are interested in. I can also text pictures to anyone who would like a picture of any particular piece.

Hank you


----------



## DwightIris (Jan 2, 2017)

Looking for some mid size pieces for my 38" wide, I live in the s. surrey area & could stop by & take a look if your available maybe tomorrow or Sat. Thanks, Dwight


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

DwightIris said:


> Looking for some mid size pieces for my 38" wide, I live in the s. surrey area & could stop by & take a look if your available maybe tomorrow or Sat. Thanks, Dwight


Hi Dwight, yes I am available most weekday evening after 5:30 pm and am available most of Saturday just have a thing with my son for a hour or two. Not sure when though. I will pm my contact info.


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

That's a great deal


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I took a couple. They were nice for the price.


----------



## Thaim (Feb 6, 2015)

Just picked some up. Nice price for a nice selection!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Got mine on Thursday before the snow. Woohoo! Definitely nice pieces. Have them in my home display tanks for now but may transfer some to a new school tank once it's water logged.


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Here's some updated pictures

$6 pieces





$10 Pieces







For some reason it wouldn't let me update the first thread but here are some pictures from this afternoon.

Thanks for looking
Chris


----------



## Tanku87 (Dec 1, 2016)

interested. do i have to soak/boil it or does it sink.
interested in the a few $6 one and $10 Y pieces.


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Yes you have to soak it . It does float. Not sure about boiling . I myself am soaking some in a garbage can and will not be boiling just putting it in the tank.


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Still lots of wood left if anyone is interested.


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Hey Knucklehead, your PM box is full . I am near HWY 10 and 148th street

Chris


----------



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

jkhcjris said:


> Hey Knucklehead, your PM box is full . I am near HWY 10 and 148th street
> 
> Chris


Inbox cleared. Will contact you if I will be able to go to your place this weekend.


----------



## Fuguman (Jun 5, 2010)

Picked up some but a lot left. Nice pieces from a nice guy!


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

Picked some up today as well. Great deal.


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks guys for coming out today. It was nice to see you. There still some nice pieces left if anyone is looking for Manzanita.

Chris


----------



## raysquared (Jan 8, 2016)

sent a pm. thanks!


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Here's what is left. 3 small pieces and 8 large pieces.


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Hey Zookeeper, you Pm box is full. To answer your questions it is a hard wood and smooth as I don't worry about getting slivers. The wood has been sandblasted . I am around Saturday but have to take wife grocery shopping at some time either morning or afternoon. You can text me at 6047259227.

Thank you


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Anyone need any wood?


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Fresh crispy zesty and delicious wood ?


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

I am open to trades if anyone is interested. I am looking for a 20g long. Maybe interested in other stuff. Let me know what you have.

Chris


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

What there is left 3 small for $6 each and 8 large for $10 each.
If you want them all I will sell them for $70
Also will to trade so let me know what you have. Am looking for a 20 gallon long.


----------



## mtlister (Apr 15, 2014)

I have a 20g long. How many pieces of manzanita would you trade for?


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

mtlister said:


> I have a 20g long. How many pieces of manzanita would you trade for?


Sent you a PM.

Chris


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Bump edited the first post with what is left.


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

All wood pending sale.


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Sold thank you


----------

